# MMA Anyone?



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Feb 2005)

Well, I have taken Tae Kwon Do in my younger years, but quit as it wasnt aggressive enough for my tastes.

For anyone who doesnt know, MMA stands for Mixed Martial Arts, which has recently begun to sweep through North America via the UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship).

I have been in contact with a UFC member, Jens Pulver who has been a great insiration and has driven me to seek training sessions. (I actually came across him playing online games) http://www.jenspulver.com/

I have been looking into some different styles, but have run into a problem. I've done some research and have come across a pretty decent establishment with a great reputation who offers programs that interest me, but I wont be around long enough to dedicate myself. http://www.ultimatemartialarts.ca/

I'm interested in achieving a Green Level in Muay Thai as a goal, and gaining some Jiu-Jitsu experience. That way, I'll have a strikers chance with a good ground game on the mats. I've talked it out, and Jens even seems to think its the best combo. Better to be a striker that can wrestle, than a wrestler that can strike.

I'm more than likely looking at a posting in Petawawa within the end of the year. My question is, does anyone know of any Martial Arts clubs or programs available in the area, and is anyone involved in the sport?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Feb 2005)

Seems like the sport is more rare than I thought  ;D


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

I hear ya.. check my post in the hand to hand combat topic in Infantry section to see my take on some of the arts.

In short, currently taking Jiujitsu and have taken 9 months of muay thai (LOVED it) and plan to go to Thailand to persue further training.

I am very into MMA and the UFC. I watch Ultimate Fighter (in your FACE Chris Leben, wah wah) and am collecting all the UFC dvd's. I am extremely exciting about UFC51 .. Randy Couture vs Chuck Liddell! That is gonna be showstopper right there, even more than when Chuck spanked Tito for being a bad little boy before he knocked his ass out.

I agree with you about TKD.. NA style is too sportified and watered down although the Korean pure style looks very interesting.

Amazing that you have been in contact with that UFC member! I wish I had such a contact .. to watch some training sessions.. you bastard!

If you're interested in muay thai.. why not plan a vacation there? 2000 dollars Cdn or so and you will live and train like a king for a good month. Hard to believe that most of that 2 grand comes from the damned air ticket! But I think 2000 dollars to get over there, train 8 hrs a day 7 days a week for a month, while able to have the ability to tour the city when not training and be able to buy just about anything is pretty friggen good.

If you're interested in that .. check out camp lanna / kiat busaba, or rawai muay thai camp. Rawai has more up to date facilities but Kiat Busaba strikes me more as being a bit more about the muay thai itself. Of course, haven't been there so can't say for sure.

As for Pet... can't help ya  I don't even have contacts there to ask. As for being involved in MMA.. I guess you can say I am, but I'm not actively competing in it. It's just something personal that I am doing, learning every art I can and using what works and such. Although I am not totally opposed to the idea.

You gonna be watching the fight April 16th?


----------



## JasonH (28 Feb 2005)

Little Evil, he put on a hell of a fight at Prides last ppv - Shockwave.  

Anyways I've had MMA interests myself, right now I have a years experiance in Wrestling and have been thinking of cross training in BBJ or Kickboxing.  Not sure.

Make sure you have wrestling experiance and submission techniques if you go mma or you're fucked.


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

You got some mat experience, why not balance it out with kickboxing?


----------



## 9nr Domestic (28 Feb 2005)

I took some MMA in Winnipeg, but had to stop when I moved to Shilo. I miss it and wish I could have continued.


----------



## JasonH (28 Feb 2005)

I just hope I can keep wrestling once I get enlisted, it'd suck it I'd hafto shelve my skills  :crybaby:


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

9nr Domestic said:
			
		

> I took some MMA in Winnipeg, but had to stop when I moved to Shilo. I miss it and wish I could have continued.



You know, MCpl Turner runs the Jiujitsu club here, Tues and Thurs nights. It may not be MMA but jiujitsu is a commonly used martial art in MMA all the same. It's pretty good stuff, he's a good guy and the training we do isn't to waste time or learn useless techniques.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2005)

I'm definatly going to be watching April's fight, my money is on Liddel. As for the latest Ultimate Fighter go in the Octagon, although Koscheck won it, it wasnt fairly bland. Chris Leben should have taken it, since his record shows that he's more than capable of it, but Josh just wanted a win. Lying on chris and leaving it to the judges was just gay, I was really routing for Chris. He just has some growing up to do...

Id love to get into some Thai soon, not sure my career choice would allow overseas training, but Id love to get into some low profile compititions within the area. TKD was simple boring...


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

I too was disappointed between Koscheck and Leben. Now, Koscheck may be a great wrestler but he sure as hell didn't show it in there. A novice wrestler could do what he did, he didn't attempt any locks/breaks or anything remotely submission like. I also shared Chris's frustration about not causing any damage.

I was checking around on www.groundnpound.org forums (a great site! check it out!) where Chuck Liddell himself posts, as well as David "Soul Assassin" Terrell.. and Koscheck has posted there too (although the people don't like him very much...) anyhow, according to some people, there is a rumour that as a twist in the last episode, they may bring back some of the defeated fighters to give them one last shot at getting that UFC contract.

While no one knows why they would do that, current speculation is that because they want to give some fighters who are obviously good but were eliminated a chance to redeem themselves... and remember it does say two contracts are up for the grabs..

It's just rumours but they came from a guy who claims to know some people involved with the show, and who accurately said how Koscheck would win and Chris's reaction. After seeing what he said come true I am inclined to believe him a bit more.

Anyhow .. he claims that one of the eliminated fighters will come back to settle the score with Koscheck... hmm, wonder who that is?

Here's hoping he's right  ;D I'd absolutely love to see Chris get another shot at revenge.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2005)

Id love to see that, I'm really looking forward to seeing Forest get in the Octagon now. He seems like the kinda guy who knows what he's doing...


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

From his little monkey routine there, it's kinda hard to believe he's a police officer isn't it??


----------



## JasonH (28 Feb 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I'm definatly going to be watching April's fight, my money is on Liddel. As for the latest Ultimate Fighter go in the Octagon, although Koscheck won it, it wasnt fairly bland. Chris Leben should have taken it, since his record shows that he's more than capable of it, but Josh just wanted a win. Lying on chris and leaving it to the judges was just gay, I was really routing for Chris. He just has some growing up to do...
> 
> Id love to get into some Thai soon, not sure my career choice would allow overseas training, but Id love to get into some low profile compititions within the area. TKD was simple boring...



Josh was the better wrestler and all he had to do was keep chris on the ground.  Chris was a previous wreslter but his knowladge in submissions showed cause he couldn't perform any when he had many oppurtunities.

But yeah, I feel bad for the guy with the sprained ankle  I liked that guy.


----------



## JasonH (28 Feb 2005)

from http://www.mmaweekly.com/

As MMAWeekly.com first reported, it appears Ken Shamrock will face off against Rich Franklin in the main event on the Spike TV free show on April 9th.

The show of course will highlight the 185lb finals and the 205lb finals from the show The Ultimate Fighter on Spike TV.

MMAWeekly has also learned that not only will there be the two final fights, plus the Shamrock vs Franklin main event, but it also appears that other fighters on the TUF show will compete against one another on the free Spike TV show on April 9th.

That means fighters who have been kicked off the show, could come back and fight other fighters who have been or will be booted off the show.

Here's the three guaranteed fights...

The Ultimate Fighter Finals

185 pound Final - TBA vs TBA

205 pound Final - TBA vs TBA

Ken Shamrock vs Rich Franklin - verbally agreed to, waiting for both contracts to be signed according to Shamrock on a radio interview yesterday.

Plus five or six other fights that will take place between fighters who have been or will be kicked off The Ultimate Fighter show.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2005)

Im not a big fan of Shamrock's style of hitting, mostly because it seems like he's afraid to hurt his hand. Kinda like slapping with a closed fist. I wouldnt want Forrest to be the one chasing me down...

Jason, how much do you pay for your current training program?

Really looking forward to seeing Chris back, is he going up against Koscheck again, or a new opponent within his weight class?


----------



## JasonH (28 Feb 2005)

I don't pay, the only money I've spent were on a pair for boots and singlet (I've only used in once, I have a tournament coming up which will require me to dawn it on once again).

And about shamrock, he has numerious times broken his hand so I kinda understand why he wouldn't wanna hurt it


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2005)

I can relate   ;D About how much would I be looking at? (Roughly)


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

Rumour is Chris will be going up against Koscheck.

If you don't want to read a potential spoiler about the show then don't read the following!






============

Stupid Koscheck kind of blew some details about the show when he posted on the groundnpound.org forums. He said "part of my my deal with KTFO is that I chat to MMA fans on these forums, so what's up? What did you guys think of the show?"

The thing is, Koscheck must have gotten very far or to the end for KTFO to sign him on. If he got a UFC contract no one knows but KTFO wouldn't sign on someone unless they got far and impressed them in this show.

Therefore, it is highly likely if Chris does come back him and Koscheck will be going for a rematch. Not only would it make sense but ensure killer ratings.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2005)

It should be a good one. Hopefully Chris has learned a lesson, and will come in with his usual in your face approach, rather than his last TUF match which proved that being stand offish doesnt work.

To be honest, I think Koscheck is a weak fighter, solely because he has practically no striking ability. He had many opprotunities to cause some damaga to Chris, but either didnt recognize them or simply wasted them by throwing weak, half assed blows. All Chris needs is 1 or 2 good blows to connect and that should throw Koscheck off his game. I mean come on, "the guy hits like a Mack Truck" according to Couture.

As has been said before, Koscheck has game on the ground, but so far doesnt seem to be revealing it.

I just really want to see him get knocked out, solely because if Leben does it, its going to be a hard one. 

2 Light HeavyWeights have a go in the Octagon tonight at 11, should be good. Hopefully there isnt too much drama and they get straight to the good stuff  ;D


----------



## JasonH (28 Feb 2005)

Damn, missed tonights show.


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

heheh, comes on here in an hour.

At least you can catch it on friday and sunday


----------



## JasonH (28 Feb 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I can relate   ;D About how much would I be looking at? (Roughly)



What, to train in wrestling?  It's more or less a thing you gotta learn through highschool and university but there's wrestling clubs you could join.  It'd vary club by club and usually if you take part in a club a lot of tournies are done out of province.


----------



## Gouki (1 Mar 2005)

Wow ..

(spoilers about tonights ep Jason if you wanna be surprised don't read it!





======
I can't believe that didn't go 3 rounds! So long Bobby! How's that karma now huh? Here is my hypothesis about the mystery revived fighter: Nate's ankle is screwed, and Nate being a Light Heavyweight has to go - but now they need someone in the same class to replace him. This rules out Chris Leben (my original guess after they showed the jeans and shoes, cause Chris always wore jeans). Anyhow, who was the one who lost to Bobby? And is also a Light Heavyweight?

This is just conjecture, but my guess is that it's Lodanne Sincaid coming back. I liked him too, I hope I'm right.
=============


----------



## JasonH (1 Mar 2005)

Damn  I liked nate.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Mar 2005)

To be honest, that match seemed very much a win for Bobby. BUT, after thinking about it, I cant help but think it should have went to 3. Stephan Boner took some nice blows, but his 'in your face' approach really is what won it for him. He kept on Bobby the whole time, and ensured the fight was going at his pace, not Bobby's. Couture pretty much said it all after the 2nd round, "3rd round is yours Stephan, he cant keep the pace for another round." It was a good fight, and to be honest, I wasnt sure who was going down. Stephan had a moment where his equalibrium had taken a rocking, but seemed to regain it by standing off for a few seconds. Stephan almst found himself in a Triangle Choke, but luckily his JJ experience helped him get out of that situation before he was in too deep and Bobby had him. Mind you, both parties fought different styles, but equally as far as progression to damage. 

When I learned that Stephan had been trained in Jiu Jitsu by Crosley Gracie, my money went on him immediatly. Stephan has gained my respect, solely for not only calling out one of the strongest Light Heavyweights, showig no fear and going at him with guns blazing, but for keeping his confidence and persistance throughout the entire fight.


----------



## Gouki (2 Mar 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> When I learned that Stephan had been trained in Jiu Jitsu by Crosley Gracie, my money went on him immediatly. Stephan has gained my respect, solely for not only calling out one of the strongest Light Heavyweights, showig no fear and going at him with guns blazing, but for keeping his confidence and persistance throughout the entire fight.



Definately should have went to 3. Also, I'm interested to see what Bobby says that pisses Dana off and makes him say how he won't let him disrespect him. Nice going Bobby - let's mouth off to the President of the organization you're trying to get a contract for! Even though Dana can't even friggen help it at all, he too thought it should have went 3!

Until now I didn't really look at Stephan too closely. But after hearing a bit of his background, as he went on and on I kept thinking "oh man ... perhaps Bobby is in for more than he thinks" and after seeing that fight - the best fight in the series so far imo, Stephan was a sleeper that really awoke and smashed whoever was neaerby .. Bobby was unfortunately that poor victim.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Mar 2005)

All the fighters on the show have been put on a gag order on the TUF forums. Seems they've been releasing too much info...


----------



## Gouki (2 Mar 2005)

Really? 

Aside from Koscheck have you seen anyone else posting there?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Mar 2005)

Mike Swick, Nathan Quarry, Sam Hoger, Bobby Southworth, and of course Josh Koscheck. I'm sure there are others, these are just the ones I've seen personally. You can easily determine whether the poster is who they claim to be, because TUF has made their names highlighted in blue in the forums, and only the fighters have this.

They're hard to draw out, and usually stick to threads with a lot of traffic. Im not a huge fan of the TUF forums anyways...


----------



## JasonH (3 Mar 2005)

God I love MMA.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Mar 2005)

sheesh, someone neds a band-aid  ;D


----------



## JasonH (3 Mar 2005)

I don't think a band aid would quite cut it (No puns intended)


----------



## bojangles (3 Mar 2005)

I have been an avid marital artist for 18 years...I'm aging myself...and have trained with some of the worlds finest. I don't know exactly how far Petawawa is from Ottawa but I do know that if you are looking for somewhere to train, you may want to check out Therien Jiu-Jitsu. It is ran by a fellow named John Therien and he is the head of the World Kobudo Federation. Basically, what the federation is about is that they do not descriminate against any martial art or fighting style, anyone is welcome into thier organization and they have vast seminars around the world with only the very best from every style to teach at these seminars. Anyways...John Therien also has Jean Yves Theriault on board with him. Jean Yves is also known as "The Iceman" and is the 25 time World Kickboxing Champion. He trains out of Therien Jiu Jitsu's dojo in Ottawa. I know that the dojo has about 5 or 6 other dojo's in the area so there may be one even closer to Petawawa. If you are interested, let me know and I can give you his contact information. Jean Yves is also very open minded. I am not a strong kicker, never have been but I love using my hands, he taught me how to box and simply omiitted the kicks and changed a few things for me. I guess it worked because I have yet to loose a fight...knock on wood! 
Also, I can assure you that if it's Jiu-Jitsu, or any type of ground fighting that you are looking for, you won't be disappointed with John Therien's school. His seminars, which are held in Hull, Quebec mostly, have had martials artists such as The Gracie's. I do not know specifically if it was Hoyce or George or which one, hate to admit it but I wasn't interested in training with him at the time but he was there when I was. 
If you're intereseted, let me know. I will get the contact info for you.

Bojangles


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Mar 2005)

bojangles, what are the prices roughly? And are you paying per class, or a series of classes?


----------



## bojangles (3 Mar 2005)

I don't know thier prices unfortunately but I can get you contact information for you so you can ask them all those questions. They normally have a monthly or a yearly rate. Any worthwhile martial arts club should allow you to drop in and try a class first before having to commit to anything.

Bojangles


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 Mar 2005)

That would be great, thanks a lot. You can send via PM or just post it here, I watch both.


----------



## bojangles (4 Mar 2005)

There are 6 locations so you can decide which one is most convenient for you.
Vanier (613) 746-5402 (This is the home club that Jean Yves and John Therien teach out of)
Ottawa (613) 725-5577
Stittsville (613) 831-3622
Chesterville (613) 448-1233
Manotick (613) 692-2003
Gatineau (819) 663-5777

Bojangles


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Mar 2005)

Many thanks Bojangles. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gouki (5 Mar 2005)

Anyone seen the commercials for the next TUF?

The way the voice says "he's back" and then it shows Koscheck looking over to his right with a surprised look..

Ahh... I wish it was Lodune but it's looking more and more like it's Chris


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Mar 2005)

I'm hoping for Chris...I REALLY want to see him KO Koscheck. Josh will sh*t his pants if its Chris...

Has anyone watched the Royce Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba match on PRIDE? They call him the "Gracie Hunter" for a reason... If my memory serves me, it went 5 rounds before Gracie had the towel thrown in.  :

He's gone after big names such as Paul Herrera, Conan Silveira, Vernon White, Guy Mezger, Carlos Newton (<-- from Newmarket, Ont), Allan Goes, Vitor Belfort, Royler, Ryan, Royce and Renzo Gracie predominantly on PRIDE. I've only seen him on UFC Japan. Pretty much all wins, his record is 16-8 and 1 draw (I've only seen his wins).

Its an amazing match if you're into submission wrestling.


----------



## SSF (7 Mar 2005)

Sak is great.  He has trouble with W. Silva.

SSF 
www.scientificstreetfighting.net


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Mar 2005)

Wow... nobody predicted that 1. I must say though, the way they went about bringing back Chris Leben was fairly creative. Nate hurts foot, cant fight anymore. What do we do? Make him assisstant coach, then allow him to decide who comes back, and of course its gonna be his good buddy Chris  ;D

I was surprised in his change of attitude on returning... fairly classy if you ask me. 1 things for sure, Koscheck is feeling the heat now that the guy he's been shadowing has hit the road. 

Cant believe Rafferty made it on the show in the first place, what a sad performance. Scared to fight in the first place, then he doesnt last more than a few seconds. Utterly sad...

I'm sure I could have lasted longer than him!

Anyone see the Ring Girls in the back? Apparently they were crying when Diego was brooking Rafferty on the ground...


----------



## Gouki (11 Mar 2005)

What's this about the ring girls crying ? why would they do that?

And make talk about a once sided match holy crap! That Diego is a friggen machine.

And cheers for Chris Leben coming back .. I never get tired of that guy.

Did you hear that in his last fight (or one before it, I can't remember) in Sportfights I believe, that he actually landed a punch that broke the guys jaw?

I think Koscheck should thank his lucky stars that Leben seemed punch-shy during their match, because his striking skills are simply incredible.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Mar 2005)

I've actually been conversing with Jens Pulver "Lil Evil", who has ended a fighters career with a single blow. Although not the greatest thing to claim fame to, it shows what a mean left hook he's packing  

Diego's punching seemed a little soft to me, very little "snap". He's definatly a ground pounder...

The crying ring girls was hear-say, I'm yet to see a repeat to confirm it.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Mar 2005)

**Its determined that my original thoughts here are wrong**

SPOILER- if you dont want the outcome of TUF spoiled, dont read.

I've got some photos that have led me to believe that Chris won the contract.

First, Chris pre or post fight (with Nate Quarry in the background)






Secondly, Randy Couture interviewing Chris. (post fight)






Thirdly, Chris getting a belt. Whats interesting, is Nate Quarry is there... 





Lastly, Chris knocking the bejesus out of Mike Swick.






AND, just cause I love the guy.


----------



## Gouki (12 Mar 2005)

But how could he have won the TUF UFC contract if the final episode is live and has yet to be shown?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

Exactl, I was wrong :

As well, I also learned that because Randy Couture is there, is because him, Chris and Nate are al on Team Quest. As well, he's knocked out Swick prior to TUF. My bad


----------



## Gouki (12 Mar 2005)

I was surprised when I first learned that they were all on Team Quest.. I checked out their webpage a few days ago and ... Chris Leben .. personal trainer?

Hm... so then I saw Nate on there but they had no information about him.

Was Nate a part of Team Quest before TUF? I couldn't find out because they didn't really have a well designed webpage to be truthful. I found that The Pit, Liddells website for their training dojo, was much much better. They had some really nice knowledge of Hawaiian Kempo and the history behind it and members etc.

You checked it out yet?

http://thepit.cmasdirect.com/site/view/Home.pml

If you don't want to learn Hawaiian Kempo after reading it's history section then ... wow is all I have to say, it sounds pretty spectacular (though I wonder how similar Chinese and Hawaiian Kempo may be).


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

Ahh, good news. I just learned that there are Ninjitsu, Karate and Jiu Jitsu clubs on base. Quite convenient...


----------



## Gouki (12 Mar 2005)

Dunno about karate and ninjitsu although ninjitsu, if not the very watered down kind .. would be pretty sweet. I would really like to learn it one day (outside of Canada of course..)

The Jiujitsu .. what kind is it? Not that it should matter really, but if it's BJJ you're going to miss out on just about all of the throws/joint locks that samurai style Jiujitsu from Japan has.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

it really doesnt specify which style. Either way, I plan to get involved because if not anything, develop and perfect the basics like armbars, triangles, etc. Brazilian has always seemed more like a wrestling, never really kept my eye out for samurai but I wil now. Im not exactly interested in karate, and Ninjitsu is fine and dandy, but I dont want to kill my opponent...just submit him. :

I found this cool.
http://www.compfused.com/directlink/652/


----------



## bojangles (13 Mar 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Dunno about karate and ninjitsu although ninjitsu, if not the very watered down kind .. would be pretty sweet. I would really like to learn it one day (outside of Canada of course..)
> Ninjitsu ??? Are you guys actually serious? Someone out there is teaching people how to be a NInja at his day and age? What do they teach you? I can just imagine the class outside target practicing with throwing stars and blow darts. Sorry, I have been in martial arts for 18 years and have yet to meet anyone in their "right mind" who teaches Ninjitsu.
> 
> The Jiujitsu .. what kind is it? Not that it should matter really, but if it's BJJ you're going to miss out on just about all of the throws/joint locks that samurai style Jiujitsu from Japan has.



BJJ will teach you joint locks and throws. Again, I have never heard of Samurai Jiu Jitsu, and the name alone doesn't much sense. Samurai are warriors that killed with thier blade and never hit the gound to fight, the only thing that would hit the ground is thier lobbed off head in battle. :-\
I didn't mean to really bud in here guys, but maybe do a little research before joining any club and giving away your hard earned money on phonies!

Bojangles


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

Good advice, I plan to call and determine What the classes entail ( and what level I can obtain training with them), and whether anyone from the club participates in compititions. That alone should help in their credibility.

Like I said before, seeing Ninjitsu in the Petewawa Club Listings got my attention, but I want to submit my opponent, not kill them


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Mar 2005)

Boy, would it ever suck if Forrest is out because of that cut. Alex sure came out with guns blazing...

(I have now come to the conclusion that Sam, is a Nancy)


----------



## Gouki (16 Mar 2005)

There is no samurai Jiujitsu quite obviously .. but the samurai did use it in combat and develop it. Most notably are the locks and such - especially kote gaeshi (I believe thats the one) which is the wrist locks.. any samurai who was unarmed for some reason would rely on wrist locks and breaks and whatever else to disarm their opponent and (hopefully) gain control over their sword. 

The takedowns/trips/off balancing and what have you were designed to kill an opponent quickly .. it's hard to fend off a samurai wielding an insanely sharp katana when you're on your back after all. 

To be perfectly truthful, JJ was born out of Chinese grappling arts which were eventually incorporated into the fledgling JJ, but it was the samurai who truly refined it into a deadly combat art. With the end of the feudal era and the demise of Shogun ruled Japan, the samurai still had to teach combat but in less violent ways due to maiming/death rates in peacetime. This was, generally, during the Tokugawa military rule of Japan (Edo period) which made it peaceful this way. It adopted pressure point strikes incorporated from Chinese arts and more and more empty hand style methods of combat due to weapons restrictions.

During the Meiji Restoration, near the late 1800's/early 1900's, most forms of Jiujitsu were banned (fearing a popular uprising of skilled combatants) and the fighters that remained loyal to the art began to teach in other countries and JJ eventually began to spread out from there.

That's what I was talking about. _I have done my research_.. All Jiujitsu can trace it's base history back to Japan and the samurai - there are more to it than just them but that's where it gets kind of deep. Technically, all jiujitsu is "samurai" to some extent. So basically I usually break it down into two divisions: the Japanese "samurai" JJ, or the Gracie Brazilian Jiujitsu.

The style I personally learn is Jibun Booei Ryu Jiujitsu, and the dojo or instructor is most certainly *not* phony. However there are hundreds of styles of JJ, most don't have a tremendous difference but there are some that are rather surprising. As far as BJJ goes, they may teach joint locks and throws, but practitoners of BJJ themselves have told me that it is somewhat lacking in standup locks/throws. Not to criticize it because it is devastating as a ground grappling art, but after reviewing Gracie's take on BJJ, I'm inclined to believe these guys.

Now that that's out of the way.. If Forrest has to be cut because of that stupid cut, I'll be pissed. He's one of my favourite characters and to leave because of some stupid cut over the eye? Man just let him fight.. I never liked this aspect of sportified martial arts or boxing, it just irks the hell out of me..screw the commission, let the fighters take the risks.

As far as Sam ... let's say he didn't take the clothes from the other fighters themselves.. then who took the supplements? What if it isn't Sam .. what the hell then??


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (23 Mar 2005)

I feel sorry for Chris, he just keeps getting handed bad cards I guess. It was a nice elbow, but even though Kenny Florian cut Chris good, it doesnt void the fact that he had his ass kicked the entire first round and part of round 2 up until the cut.

I just learned I may be aquiring a co-op in Sept. at Rebellion JJ here in Toronto, http://www.rebellionjj.com/ 

Anyone familiar?


----------



## Gouki (23 Mar 2005)

Chris just keeps getting dumped on lol.. I feel bad for the guy - but Kenny did take advantage of the situation. Chris may have been kicking his ass but it was Kenny who capitalized on a weakness.

That being said .. Chris ends up going ... Bobby may come back ... Forrest may go? I FEEL RIPPED OFF


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 Mar 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Chris just keeps getting dumped on lol.. I feel bad for the guy - but Kenny did take advantage of the situation. Chris may have been kicking his *** but it was Kenny who capitalized on a weakness.
> 
> That being said .. Chris ends up going ... Bobby may come back ... Forrest may go? I FEEL RIPPED OFF



Although Im going to keep watching, I cant help but feel that my intrerest in the show has dwindled.

What I find ironic is Koschecks outcry over how its unfair to let Leben return after he beat him, yet got his panties wet when his role-model Southworth returned...


----------



## Gouki (24 Mar 2005)

Really? It's dwindled?

With the upcoming Diego vs Koscheck fight I haven't been more excited since Leben vs Koscheck


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 Mar 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Really? It's dwindled?
> 
> With the upcoming Diego vs Koscheck fight I haven't been more excited since Leben vs Koscheck



I just want to see Koscheck get his ass kicked, but my interest in them fighting really isnt as strong as watching Chris have a go.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Mar 2005)

I got a hold of Bobby Southworths fight against Vitor Belfort. Easy to predict who wins, but not so much the method. I never thought of Vitor as a grappler...

http://www.robclaw.com/southworth%20v.%20belfort.wmv


----------



## Gouki (27 Mar 2005)

What the hell is Bobby doing fighting someone like Vitor?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Mar 2005)

Excellent question... 

Vitor is an unbelievable striker, Southworth just doesnt match up to the calibre of Vitor Belfort. Have you seen the match between Vitor Belfort and Vanderlie Silva? Vitor KO'ed Silva in 44 seconds....

Id say he went easy on Bobby!  :


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (27 Mar 2005)

All time favorite match ever won by strikes has to be Pride 8 Igor vovchanchyn vs.  Francisco Bueno.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Mar 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> All time favorite match ever won by strikes has to be Pride 8 Igor vovchanchyn vs.  Francisco Bueno.



never seen, lookin around  for it now.


----------



## JasonH (6 Apr 2005)

Anyone know of any MMA training centers/what not around British Columbia?


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (7 Apr 2005)

JasonH said:
			
		

> Anyone know of any MMA training centers/what not around British Columbia?


UBC has some great programs...Not Mixed perse, but you can take Sombo, BJJ etc. there. In the interior, Pride Gym is a pretty good kickboxing outfit.


When you are looking for things www.google.com is usualy a good place to start.

And here is a highlite real of Igor Vovchachyn:
http://www.subfighter.com/vidz/highlights/fighter/Igor_Vovchanchyn_kain_Medium.wmv


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Apr 2005)

Hmmm I like. Mostly because he pulls off the very technique I cling to (wait for a blow, then charge it). Heres a question, anyone know of any decent places in Toronto that host MMA fights (amateur of course)?

I'd love to not only watch, but step up. Everyone needs a good ass kicking every now and then I say.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (8 Apr 2005)

Toronto Ultimate Martial Arts (Scarborough) does kickboxing (Muay Thai) and MMA


----------



## JasonH (8 Apr 2005)

Well last night I did kickboxing for the first time.  That was fun, didn't relize how much your calfs and shoulders are used but I certainly felt it this mornin lol.  I'll probably sign up doing that.  Year worth membership is 540$'s.

The place I was doen it at was "Fraser's Kickboxing", guy just so happens to be a substitute in highschool I've had a few times lol.  But aside from that there was a BJJ trainer there who was coaching people.  So I might take a look at that.  But like I was saying to the coach.  You start cross training and you become a Jack of All trades, master of none.  Just hope people remember that, but if you're gonna get into something specifically and go MMA.  Make sure you can wrestle and do some submissions!


----------



## JasonH (8 Apr 2005)

Oh and on a side note, for those wanting to do this for self defence course.  Remember things like Kung-foo or anything won't help you much to save your life since most street fights (I've experianced anyways) end up on the ground.  So if you're gonna do self defence take part in some wrestling/strikeing class's.  If need be learn a few submissions to break the persons arm or knee cap at some point if you need to flee.  Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Gouki (8 Apr 2005)

JasonH said:
			
		

> Remember things like Kung-foo or anything won't help you much to save your life since most street fights



I think practitioners of Chinese Gung-Fu would strongly dis-agree with you and for good reason.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (8 Apr 2005)

JasonH said:
			
		

> Oh and on a side note, for those wanting to do this for self defence course.   Remember things like Kung-foo or anything won't help you much to save your life since most street fights (I've experianced anyways) end up on the ground.   So if you're gonna do self defence take part in some wrestling/strikeing class's.   If need be learn a few submissions to break the persons arm or knee cap at some point if you need to flee.   Thats my 2 cents.



Funny, most of the fights I have seen or been involved in ended up on the ground only after somone was knocked off their feet. I agree, though it's good to be versetile.

Sport or Mixed Martial arts are not, however, the be all and end all of self defence.


----------



## Gouki (8 Apr 2005)

Ever since that one cop on Cops said "9 out of 10 times it goes to the ground" now everyone seems to think they're some sort of fight expert and all regurgitate it.

The thing is, 9/10 times is wrong. My friend completed his Criminal Justice degree recently and him also being a martial artists (though in TKD..) shared some statistics with me.

In 2004, statistics for the USA showed that 56% of the time the fight would end up on the ground. 

Now keep in mind that, statistically, most of these people were probably untrained fighters who just go by instinct and don't know anything else. Who knows how many other fights were due to drunkenness.

Point is, 90% of fights do NOT go to the ground and because one cop said it doesn't make it true. Statistics are more accurate than one cops opinion and if you got a good striking game _and_ a good ground game you'll probably be able to stay on your feet.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (8 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I think practitioners of Chinese Gung-Fu would strongly dis-agree with you and for good reason.



Problem I have with things like Kungfu or Karate or Ninjutsu is the prevelance of McDojos. Not that you can't find a good Wingchun or Bujinkan school here and there, though.


----------



## Gouki (8 Apr 2005)

Well yeah it's like that with north american TKD as well, but I'm talking about Gung-Fu taught in China by actual sensei's and not cash whores.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Apr 2005)

Funny, because every fight I've been in, i've tried to force it to the ground. Simply because, if you send it into a ground and pound you tend to take much less abuse from your opponent...

"FBI statistics confirm that over 80% of assault cases end up with both parties in a grappling scenario."

http://www.rebellionjj.com/aboutbjj.html

Thats really the only statistic  know of atm. Mind you, "grapple" is a pretty broad term and doesnt necessarily mean on the ground ie. Muay Thai Clinch could likely be considered a "grapple scenario'


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Exactly, grappling isn't ground fighting. Two guys interlocked with underhooks is grappling but they can easily be standing or one against the wall. 

If you were to extrapolate the amount of cases that actually were on the ground it would be alot less


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Plus like I said before, a lot of these cases probably are between untrained people. It's instinct to try to take your opponent down (ie- headlocks). 

I wish there were some way to tell these things apart .. how many "grappling" scenarios were as you say; muay thai grappling. How many were ground fighting? Were the persons involved regular Joe Schmoes or did they know a thing or two?

This is probably impossible to do but I'd like to see a study like that done, then we could get a true general statistic of how many times a fight will go here or do this, ya know?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Apr 2005)

I agree, for the most part the fights i've witnessed behind bars and in parking lots have really been 50/50. usually when it DOES go to the ground, it doesnt stay there as both fighters havent a clue what they're doing. its usually initiated by a trip or a simply hip throw, but 1 party almost always gets back to his feet and continues the flurry on the slower one. 

The other would simply be the box out until someone goes down or simply cops out. These are funny, especially when both parties have no idea how to box and/or have never had any experience fighting before. The ol close your eyes, swing like mad and hope to connect tactic...
I've run into one of these, and believe me its no challenge if you ignore the constant hooks, go under and put him down. its pretty much clear sailing from there...

Im watching the TUF marathon right now, I wish they hadnt removed the booze factor (it made house life that much more interesting).  ;D Watching the Ludune and bobby fight annoys me, i loved Lodune  

Anyone catch the special on Spike TV last night? UFC Ultimate Knockouts 3 at 9pm ET last night, i made a note to come on here and let everyone know but low and behold forgot.


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

haha .. didn't catch it unfortunately 

Lodune was friggen hilarious with his gay hijinks and all.

You find it funny how in Ep. 2 or something Chris remarked how Diego won't get that contract cause he'll knock him out first or something?

Ohhh Chris ya poor fool if you only knew then...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Apr 2005)

Hind sights ALWAYS 20/20. I dont like Diego, really hope Kenny puts the stomp on him...


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Wow really?? I think Diego is a machine. Why don't you like him?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Apr 2005)

Simply because of his attitude. I just hate the "Im a beast and worship me" attitude, some of the things he's said to the interview camera have made me laugh as I've heard the same thing from fellow nemesis' on the playground in grade 5...

He has a good ground game, but his stand up seems weak IMO. When he ground and pounded Rafferty, he barelyy bruised him. I'm more of a fan of fighters who are well rounded, ie. Ken Shamrock. Excellent ground game and has extremely heavy hands. I like Stephan just because he doesnt feel the need to beat his chest and grunt to the other fighters. i've always said, the one who talks the most simply has the most to prove. NOW, I have a funny feeling he's going to get over kenny, simply because kenny took that win from lebel on a whim. he had his @ss handed to him up until he got that elbow in, i dont think he's going to get that lucky twice in a row.

Stephan simply has trained with Crosley Gracie, has a fairly extensive kickboxing background, and he just seems comfortable in any situation. Diego on the other hand looks out of place on his feet, and really showed it by failing to knockout Koscheck in 3 rounds. I mean, you've got a weak hook if you can catch someone that many times, and although he bruised him up pretty bad, barely rocked him. The same effect can be made with a plastic garbage can to the forehead, sure its gonna sting but nothing more. If he does win, I have much doubt that he's going to be fairing well up against the current UFC roster. Stephan and Forest are really the only guys i have confidence in, and 1 of them is on his way out tonight...


----------



## Gouki (9 Apr 2005)

Ah but in the 3 months Diego could have worked on his stand up game more.. we'll have to see tonight. One thing is for sure is that it's gonna be great.

Between Stephan and Forrest, I don't care who wins I like em both. I do think that Diego will beat Kenny though.

BTW you seen the commercials for the finale? Doesn't Stephan look like a complete psycho when it shows him smiling at the camera?


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (9 Apr 2005)

Well after round 1 the light heavyweight fight is shaping up to be an absolut fucking war. One of the best fights I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Gouki (10 Apr 2005)

What an amazing end! I am so glad for Bonnar, he deserved it as much as Griffin! Diego kicked Kenflo's ass ... who I am left wondering as to why he didn't do anything!


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (10 Apr 2005)

Not an exceedingly technical fight, but then often times 'technical' is just a word thrown around by snobby elitist 'martial artists' to describe inaction and postering on the mat. 

That was a full 15 minutes of war, with all the blood sweat and adrenalin to go along with it. Given the choice between 'technical' and 'maximum aggression', I'd rather watch two guys pound the living shit out of each other for 15 minutes. (When the skill is there, agression will always beat excessive dwelling on technique anyway)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Apr 2005)

The Diego and kenny fight went pretty much as i had expected it to go. Kenny had a lucky break with leben, but you can only get lucky so many times...

The Forest and Stephan was simply amazing. it was funny, because in the 2nd round i said something along the lines of "the way this is going, both of them should get the contract". If i had to pick 1 of them to get it, I would have chosen Forest. he's living on a friends floor, no car..nothing. He even said on the show, "all my stuff is in an 8x10 storage unit". Stephan has a job, house and family..but it works out well since they both got it.

I was quite dissapointed in the Shamrock/Franklin fight though. Is it just me or did Shamrock not seem his usual explosive self? The wet mat didnt help him any, but nonetheless... his defence while on the ground wasnt exactly a smart choice.

For those who dont know already, heres how the prelim fights went.

Mike Swick won by KO in 20 seconds into the first round via punches against Alex S.
Sam Hogar defeated Bobby Southworth by unanimous decision, by scores of 29-28 (twcie) and 30-28
Koscheck KO's Sanford (Punch) 4:21 Round 1
Leben TKO Thacker (Strikes) 1:35 Round 1
Nate Quarry beats Louden Sincaid by TKO at 3:17 of the second round, via punches

I was surprised in josh and Sam, who knew Josh knew how to punch!?  ;D


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Apr 2005)

Well I'd like to get in on the Steve and Shortbus show here. I'm a MMA, I do Judo and BJJ, I've done some TKD also and want to get into Krav Maga and Combat Sambo ( the latter two not being offered here in St.John's) The Ultimate Fighter Live the other night rocked, jeez that Bonner, Forest fight was probably the best strikers match I've ever seen. (although Taktarov and Abbot and Shamrock did have some good ones back in the day) I do have to disagree with your statements about fighting going to the ground, and I've seen it all, as I have worked as a bouncer in a club (4 years) The reason it ends up on the ground is instinct, when a guy gets pounded by a fist his natural reaction is to get as close to the other guy as possible thus shortening the puches and the impact. If you know what to do when you get a guy on the ground, then you're in good stead. So I would have to say that it's better to be a grappler who can strike rather than a striker who is ok at grappling.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (11 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Well I'd like to get in on the Steve and Shortbus show here. I'm a MMA, I do Judo and BJJ, I've done some TKD also and want to get into Krav Maga and Combat Sambo ( the latter two not being offered here in St.John's) The Ultimate Fighter Live the other night rocked, jeez that Bonner, Forest fight was probably the best strikers match I've ever seen. (although Taktarov and Abbot and Shamrock did have some good ones back in the day) I do have to disagree with your statements about fighting going to the ground, and I've seen it all, as I have worked as a bouncer in a club (4 years) The reason it ends up on the ground is instinct, when a guy gets pounded by a fist his natural reaction is to get as close to the other guy as possible thus shortening the puches and the impact. If you know what to do when you get a guy on the ground, then you're in good stead. So I would have to say that it's better to be a grappler who can strike rather than a striker who is ok at grappling.


Combat Sombo's a good show. Picture your typical reverse-lever or revers knot armbar  only now put a knife in the guy's hand and don't get sliced or poked while you are trying to trap the joint. See where this can get fun? 

I am going to disagree with you on your last assertion, thoough. I'd say it's better not to define yourself as either. Make sure you have an A-game standing up and on the ground.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Apr 2005)

I think it was Randy Couture that said its better to be a grappler that can strike, than a striker that can box. I could be wrong though.

NOW, on the other hand, I've had the pleasure of chatting with a UFC fighter Jens "Lil Evil" Pulver







His advice was simple. The better rounded you are, the easier it is to roll. NEVER isolate your training to grappling or striking. When he trains, he follows the similar training schedule as Team Quests MMA does, 1 day grappling, the next striking and alternating throughout the week. As well, its always best to dedicate the end of the week to light sparring or simply focusing on how to implement elements of your ground game into your striking game. Myself, I'm focusing on my BJJ first. once comfortable, im moving over to Thai Kickboxing and going to begin implementing the 2. Then, i hope to begin some organized amateur fights, but ONLY when I'm confident that my game is not superior, but rounded.


----------



## JasonH (16 Apr 2005)

God I love that guy, always puts on a good show.

But yeah, UFC 52 Couture vs Lidell is on in 14 minutes.. Woot  :threat:


----------



## Gouki (17 Apr 2005)

I've been madly refreshing this webpage providing live up to date summaries of the fights ...

...I'm just waiting to read how round 1 ends.

I tried to get it but Shilo Cablevision is such --BS--, cheap bastards want me to get the digital cable box before I can order PPV. To hell with that crap.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (17 Apr 2005)

Steve, you should have come to the Junior Ranks last night, they had it on.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Apr 2005)

Liddel KO'ed Couture in 2:06 of the first round. From what I've been told, it wasnt half as exciting as their initial fight.


----------



## Gouki (17 Apr 2005)

9R Domestic said:
			
		

> Steve, you should have come to the Junior Ranks last night, they had it on.



Bloody hell! I wish I had have known that.. I thought they just got that WWE crap for PPV, not UFC


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 May 2005)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but figured it was due for an update. I've began training at Rebellion Jiu-Jitsu here at Victoria Park and Gorden Baker (close to Steeles) and couldnt be more impressed with the calibre of trainers, fellow trainees and the training provided. Anyone with a slight interest in kick Boxing, Jiu-Jitsu, or MMA should defiantly check the club out. 

I've sparred a bit (tonight in fact) and despite a banged nose from an accidental knee, am fairing pretty good with winning 3 spars out of 4. A little eye candy, me and the boys after Ex fooling around with our technique...  ;D






Too much fun, much love to my "partner" in the image. Im the bald one


----------



## Island Ryhno (25 May 2005)

Hey, cool pic. The National Judo Championships were held here in St.John's over the past weekend, it was a great event. BTW here is the link to my club, some cool videos and pics on there. www.judoclub.ca


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 May 2005)

I've always found judo interesting...u throw em down, I'll submit em  ;D


----------



## Gouki (26 May 2005)

So that's what team quest does .. I've always tried to put striking and grappling into one workout and ended up doing too much and frigging it all up. 

Can't really put up a link to my clubs site, we're just a group of guys who get together in a dojo (with some awesome new mats covering 80% of the floor now .. 1 inch thick too! Perfect for throws) and train under a MCpl who seriously knows his stuff (black belt but exact rank I am unsure I'll have to find out..)

Half the time me and a friend from the pats get together and practice BJJ in the gym here. Maybe I'll put up a pic of him and me rolling sometime .. and by rolling I really mean him putting the boots to me


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 May 2005)

Training is a tricky business, you dont want to leave a session feeling like you've gained nothing, but at the same time, it's all too easy to overload yourself. When we train, it's solely open Level no Gi and we work on specifics for the night ie. passing the guard, escaping the mount, etc. I personally find this works extremely well, as you leave with a variey of skill sets and new concepts, but its easy to keep them fresh in your mind as they all pertain to eachother in sequence.

Some guys i train with are doing Thai Kick Boxing at 6, then 7:30 jump right into our BJJ sessions until about 9:30. I find it isnt exactly the best route to take, as they seem to have a lot of brain farts where they'll do something really stupid like a Muay Thai Clinch...on the mat  ???

Like jens Pulver told me, alternate throughout the week, then on 1 day integrate them all into a spar. overloading is your worst enemy, its not the quantity of training you're recieving, but the quality.

I'm actually starting training regularly now under the wing of Omar J. Salvosa "The Backpack", being:

# 5x Canadian Jiu-Jitsu Champion
# 2x WKF World Jiu-Jitsu Champion
# French UltraFight Freefighting Champion
# Japanese Shooto Competitor
# Brown Belt, 4th stripe and Certified BJJ instructor under 7th Degree BJJ Black Belt, Marcus Soares (who is a student of Prof. Carlson Gracie Sr, and the highest ranked black belt in Canada)

By September, Im told i will be instructing beginner level classes.


----------



## Gouki (26 May 2005)

Wow .. by September? I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious, damn.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Wow .. by September? I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious, darn.



I just stumbled into it really. Opprotunities come knocking every once in a while, I just found a mother load on my doorstep this time around  ;D


----------



## Island Ryhno (27 May 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I've always found judo interesting...u throw em down, I'll submit em   ;D



See a lot of clubs are like that, they focus on throws, takedowns etc. Our club does by far the most groundwork in the province. Our sensei is the head of Judo NL so he knows his stuff. We practice all the moves for tournaments, but our main focus is realistic fighting, as in "street" and that makes us formidable on the mat and at the bar. We are as good at the submissions as any BJJ and we know because we've fought them  8)


----------



## Gouki (27 May 2005)

Hey you guys got any tips for dealing with charley horses?

While I suspect I'm prone to them, lately I have been getting more-than-normal recurrent CH's. Especially in my left calf for some reason, yesterday and today when I was doing bike cardio, when I pedalled fast my left calf began to tighten and not relax, I had to kick out my leg and force it to open up before it locked.

As a thai boxer you can see how this is pissing me off. I don't even want to picture grappling with this problem.

Any suggestions?


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2005)

Having a bit of a 'brain fart' just now, but if I remember right, the cause is a build up of acid (What type? is not on the tip of my tongue just right now but...) and you can counter-act it with proper work up/warm up/cool down and then diet.  But....I am not a Physical Trainer or MD.  Some of the Threads here have suggestions - have you tried a Search?


----------



## Island Ryhno (27 May 2005)

Low potassium, dehydration, calcification, soreness, overuse all good old fashion causes of the charlie horse! Short term preventitives include heat (initially) ice, stretching etc. I've found that bananas help quite a bit with the muscle soreness, also L-Glutamine. But I'm not a doctor or other health professional, it's just what works for me.  8)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 Jun 2005)

Just another update on the topic, I've got my first compitition this Saturday. Should be a lot of fun, looking forward to taking some sucker down hard  ;D


----------



## Gouki (22 Jun 2005)

Got a webcam to take any pics? You gotta take some to show us all! I can put them up on my image site if hosting is an issue as well.

A short update on my part as well:

Charley horses seem to be caused by deficiency in calcium (or so the medical sites I checked say). Just confuses me even more - my vitamins have calcium in them. I stretch muscles out more now but every now and then...

Last night at Jiujitsu, I had my first weapons training in stickfighting. It borrows from escrima and ... another art, I forget it's damned name unfortunately. I learned a basic defensive pattern and my sensei explained and demonstrated to me a lot of the things stickfighting can do. I'm impressed beyond words, these things can shatter bones and easily kill someone. He explained to me about an advanced move that can *rip the pec muscle off of the bone* I cringe just thinking about that. The velocity and power of these things - even the beginners sticks which are just a broomhandle cut in half - are deadly. I don't want to begin picturing what it would be like to get smoked with ashwood sticks or harder. As if it wasn't enough, you can put people into locks with them as well..

I can quickly see these as becoming my weapon of choice - they are so versatile but most importantly, accessible in the modern world .. sticks are everywhere! Brooms, pool cues, well.. you can imagine.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (22 Jun 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Just another update on the topic, I've got my first compitition this Saturday. Should be a lot of fun, looking forward to taking some sucker down hard   ;D



Good luck.

Apply some of that maximum aggression...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 Jun 2005)

Steve, just remember to only use a weapon if need be. 

I was thinking pool que before you even mentioned it  

Thanks Gaisford, I plan to  ;D


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (22 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Last night at Jiujitsu, I had my first weapons training in stickfighting. It borrows from escrima and ... another art, I forget it's damned name unfortunately.



Wasn't arnis or Kali was it?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (25 Jun 2005)

Well, just got back from my tournament..

I lost my first fight, which sucked immensly. After picking myself up, i came back to take my 2nd fight after a greuling 5 minute round. i then lost by an armbar in the 3rd fight...


I was beating myself up pretty bad over it, until the guys that beat me took gold and silver in the division of 20 people. So at least i got beat by the best...

"The only loser is he who fails to learn from his loss"

I certainly learned what needs work, and had a blast despite a hyper extended elbow (almost had it broken), a swolen face and black eye, and bruises on top of bruises on every inch of my body. oh yah, and suffered from heat sickness after my 2nd fight.

As a bonus, i got to spend the day hanging out with UFC fighter carlos newton who was there to support team marcus Soares.


----------



## FITSUMO (27 Jun 2005)

for all those in Pet, ottawa is not far and neither is kingston.  If you want to train with some great fighters go to ronin mma, in ottawa or canadas best karate( bjj and muay thai).


----------



## Gouki (27 Jun 2005)

Hahaha Shortbus damn it sounds like you definately pushed yourself to the limit there. Taking it easy now?

Gaisford: Kali! That's what it is yup!

For anyone interested.. here's the sticks I made:

http://i1.sell.com/1/197/124127/21/87/1427067-l.jpg

(big image so I just linked it)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Hahaha Shortbus darn it sounds like you definately pushed yourself to the limit there. Taking it easy now?
> 
> Gaisford: Kali! That's what it is yup!
> 
> ...



I'm resting as much as possible, heavy training night tomorrow night though. I took a solid kick to the face while passing one guys guard and now im sporting quite the nice shiner. The ref never even called him on it...  :

Cant wait for my next tournament, I definatly want to walk out with a medal this time. What does it say on the sticks Steve?


----------



## Gouki (27 Jun 2005)

Did you get hit in the eye with a heel or arch? 

the sticks say Thunder (single character) and Lightning on the other.. obviously Lightning is for my left hand and Thunder for my right (Thunder weighs slightly a bit more because I added more red tape to make it grip better).

$23 to make and only 4 hours of time (most of that for the varnish drying)


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (27 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Did you get hit in the eye with a heel or arch?
> 
> the sticks say Thunder (single character) and Lightning on the other.. obviously Lightning is for my left hand and Thunder for my right (Thunder weighs slightly a bit more because I added more red tape to make it grip better).
> 
> $23 to make and only 4 hours of time (most of that for the varnish drying)



You're going to have alot of fun with those...

BTW, great sig.


----------



## Gouki (27 Jun 2005)

I can't begin to describe how eager I am to learn more..

So far I've learned just one defensive movement, but 3 moves within that movement. It's designed to combat someone armed with a knife (but could just as easily be used to keep those nasty hands at bay).

Let's see.. Assuming you know the stance (right arm bent 90 degrees, stick held above right shoulder facing backwards), left forearm across stomach, under right elbow, stick facing backwards as well.

Anyhow from there, right hand brings stick down in a diagonal slash, then its quickly drawn upwards as the left hand immediately lets a backhand strike fly across the rib area, right hand now does a vertical backhand downwards as left hand places stick above same shoulder - ends up in the same stance as beginning only arms reversed. When done fast and fluidly it almost forms a "figure 8" pattern in front of you.

But it's enough for me at the moment.. I have to get the stance down pat and get my strikes in order. What I'm looking forward to are the kata with these babies.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jun 2005)

I believe it was the back of his heel. He did it in such a way that it looked like an acident, but there was some decent force behind it, so Im dubious. i just threw the ouside leg in and went for a drop into the side mount and half way there, got my marbles shaken.


----------



## Gouki (27 Jun 2005)

He pulled a Chuck Liddell on ya with his foot!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jun 2005)

Oh well, I dont mind it actually. It seemed my team was more frustrated with the shot than i was. All I remember hearing was "DONT WORRY ABOUT IT, SHAKE IT OFF, PUT IT TO HIM, MAKE HIM WISH HE HADNT DONE THAT!", all the while thinking "man, it IS a fight, and nothing is broken.."

Oh well, I took that fight by points so it was all good.  ;D


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (27 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I can't begin to describe how eager I am to learn more..
> 
> So far I've learned just one defensive movement, but 3 moves within that movement. It's designed to combat someone armed with a knife (but could just as easily be used to keep those nasty hands at bay).
> 
> ...



You've done more kali than I have already ;D. Anyhow as with most things, remember that without the basics, fancy stuff is nothing. I am sure you know that better than me though.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Jun 2005)

All the fancy stuff, is based on the fundamentals. So you're entirely right Gaisford


----------



## Younghusband (4 Aug 2005)

> _Sh0rtbUs said:_
> I lost my first fight, which sucked immensly. After picking myself up, i came back to take my 2nd fight after a greuling 5 minute round. i then lost by an armbar in the 3rd fight...
> ...
> I certainly learned what needs work, and had a blast despite a hyper extended elbow (almost had it broken), a swolen face and black eye, and bruises on top of bruises on every inch of my body. oh yah, and suffered from heat sickness after my 2nd fight.
> ...



I know this reply is a bit late (I just discovered that there were MMA fans on this board recently (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33104)) but don't beat yourself up on losing your first fight. Most people lose their first due to nerves, inexperience, whatever... and if they do manage to win their first they lose the second due to overconfidence. I lost my first BJJ match by a decision back when I was with Purebred in Kyoto. It shocked me at first, but drove me to continue even harder.

I am looking forward to being in Kingston soon and checking these guys out: http://home.cogeco.ca/~mmafighter/. Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## sigtech (28 Sep 2005)

Gladiator club is a good club if you already have a good MMA bases and are wanting to train for a fight. If not and you are looking for bases there are some good tai clubs and Jiu-Jitsu in the Kingston area. You can find a good mix from sport clubs to clubs that are a little more combat oriented.


----------



## sigtech (28 Sep 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I can't begin to describe how eager I am to learn more..
> 
> So far I've learned just one defensive movement, but 3 moves within that movement. It's designed to combat someone armed with a knife (but could just as easily be used to keep those nasty hands at bay).
> 
> ...



Kali is alot of fun I have been training in Kali for around 6 mounths now. Remember what ever you can do with a stick in your hand you can do with a knife or empty hand


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Sep 2005)

Just a heads up, this November 13th I'll be fighting in the Joslin Tournament. i believe it is in the Mississauga area, but will double check. Anyone wishing to attend, feel free to PM me and I'll get you details.

It should be interesting, a lot of amazingly high calibred fighters make their debut or repeat appearance at the tournament, (some UFC and Pride fighters have a tendancy to show their faces there as well).


----------



## sigtech (28 Sep 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, this November 13th I'll be fighting in the Joslin Tournament. i believe it is in the Mississauga area, but will double check. Anyone wishing to attend, feel free to PM me and I'll get you details.
> 
> It should be interesting, a lot of amazingly high calibred fighters make their debut or repeat appearance at the tournament, (some UFC and Pride fighters have a tendancy to show their faces there as well).



Well good luck, I know Joilin's Dojo turns out some pretty good fighters. Saw one of them fight at Fredom Fight 2005 great fight that was man those two were messed up


----------



## katawan (30 Dec 2005)

Hello all, I am relatively new to Petawawa and am trying to find some information. I have taken some Kali in the past and am looking for either someone looking to teach, or someone to practice with so I can keep learning? Love it and want to continue.


----------

